

Cassandra 1.2 released - rauar
http://m.h-online.com/open/news/item/Cassandra-1-2-arrives-as-foretold-1775967.html

======
rauar
Announcement:
[https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_softwar...](https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_announces38)

